# Lager Yeast At 8c



## davelovesbeer (8/1/10)

I am thinking of doing a lager with the W34/70 yeast, and have a fridge I can use for lagering. The only problem is that the highest temp I can get the fridge to is 8C. Just wondering if anyone else has fermented at this lower temp.

I was thinking if I made a big enough starter, it may not be a problem, just take a bit longer.

The other thing I was thjinking of is using a timer to turn the fridge on and off, although this would lose some of the temp control.


----------



## Pennywise (8/1/10)

I'm not a Lager man but I would think you 'll get away with it, just pitch enough yeast, calculate using this http://www.mrmalty.com/calc/calc.html. 

I'd suggest buying one of these also http://www.mashmaster.com/p/365439/fridgem...roller-kit.html


----------



## Hogan (8/1/10)

I'm using the WLP830 which is the 34/70 and I pitch at 7c and let it rise to 9c for fermentation. If you pitch a good size starter (read big) you should not have any problem getting a lag time less than 10 hours. Just make sure you aerate the wort well before pitching. 

Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## davelovesbeer (8/1/10)

Cool, thats what I thought.

As an alternative, could I pitch at room temp, wait for some action, and then put in the fridge, or would this result in some crazy flavors


----------



## arogers (8/1/10)

Hogan said:


> I'm using the WLP830 which is the 34/70



cool, i didnt know this... cheers


----------



## RobboMC (8/1/10)

davelovesbeer said:


> I am thinking of doing a lager with the W34/70 yeast, and have a fridge I can use for lagering. The only problem is that the highest temp I can get the fridge to is 8C. Just wondering if anyone else has fermented at this lower temp.
> 
> I was thinking if I made a big enough starter, it may not be a problem, just take a bit longer.
> 
> The other thing I was thjinking of is using a timer to turn the fridge on and off, although this would lose some of the temp control.




A typical 20-30 litre brew has plenty of 'thermal inertia'.

Simply swicth your fridge off when the temp on the side of your fermenter gets down to 12 deg C.

When temp of the brew starts to rise again, swich fridge on for a few hours to take out some heat.
It takes a good 24 hours for the wort temp to move once the fridge goes off.

For the last 2 weeks I've had my IPA in a fridge plugged in with a Xmas lights timer,
comes on at 8pm and runs for 4 hours, then gets switched off.

Sat at 19 deg C for first week, then 18 deg C for second week. 

I've run lagers for 4 weeks at 13 deg C using this swiching on and off process, no problems.
I asked Santa for a tempmate, but he brought me after-shave instead, must think I need that more.


----------



## RobboMC (8/1/10)

davelovesbeer said:


> Cool, thats what I thought.
> 
> As an alternative, could I pitch at room temp, wait for some action, and then put in the fridge, or would this result in some crazy flavors



My limited understanding is that this may result in dycetal flavours, and lead to the NEED for a dycetal rest above 18 deg C before crash chilling and/or lagering. So you would have to arrange to reheat the fermenter ( shouldn't be an issue this time of year but in winter can require a heating pad or belt ) to 19-20 deg C and control it there for 2-3 days. This also ensures the fermentation is complete so you're not making bottle bombs.


----------



## Hogan (8/1/10)

davelovesbeer said:


> As an alternative, could I pitch at room temp, wait for some action, and then put in the fridge, or would this result in some crazy flavors




This a recommended alternative when you can't pitch cold and WhiteLabs say that there should be no off flavours developed in the first 12 hours so you do have time to pitch at 20c and bring it down to ferment temps when you see signs of krausen. I have done it that way but now I pitch cold. Just a matter of what equipment you have and how you use it.

Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## Effect (8/1/10)

you could set your fridge on a timer so that it sits warmer than 8...


----------

